# Going to try a fwk - All In Brewing Consequences Pale Lager



## RobSnoo (2/2/19)

K&K isnt the right place to post this, but K&K is now my place so I'm gonna throw this down, made up to 20L. It requires no hop additions so..........

My question is what should I use?

The fwk came with a free yeast so i chose S-04 as I've never used it. I have a BRY-97 and a 34/70 in the fridge.

Happy to do the bry or 34/70 at 18°c.

Happy to do the 34/70 at 10.

I know it's a lager fwk so im tempted to go 34/70, but I'm also curious to do a lager fwk at ale temps.

Thoughts?


----------



## RobSnoo (2/2/19)

***CORRECTION***

Happy to do the bry or S-04 at 18°c.


----------



## razz (2/2/19)

Buck the trend and be unfashionable! Use the S-04.


----------



## RobSnoo (2/2/19)

I'm leaning that way seeing I've either never used it or can't remember using it.

Either way it'll make good beer. Lemme get this redback out of the fridge and I'll find out.


----------



## captain crumpet (2/2/19)

do w34/70 @ 18c


----------



## Reg Holt (3/2/19)

Agree with the Captain, but drop the temp to 12c, save your S-04 for an ale.


----------



## Patrick_BCB (3/2/19)

I'd say choose your yeast by attenuation. I did a FWK with BRY-97 and it finished pretty dry. I would recommend contacting the brewery and asking them what they use.


----------



## RobSnoo (3/2/19)

Patrick_BCB said:


> I'd say choose your yeast by attenuation. I did a FWK with BRY-97 and it finished pretty dry. I would recommend contacting the brewery and asking them what they use.


Great idea. I'll send them an email now. What fwk did you use the Bry with?


----------



## RobSnoo (3/2/19)

That was a quick reply from All Inn. Use the 34/70 at 12°C and on day 5 increase the temp to 19°C to finish off. Lager in the bottle for 8 weeks.

Will report back in a few months [emoji57]


----------



## An Ankoù (4/2/19)

RobSnoo said:


> K&K isnt the right place to post this, but K&K is now my place so I'm gonna throw this down, made up to 20L. It requires no hop additions so..........
> 
> My question is what should I use?
> 
> ...


Do the 34/70, without a doubt. This is a proper lager yeast, but it'll work well at higher-than-lager temperature. It'll also stink of sulphur while it's fermenting. Don't worry about that. SO4 tries to be an English ale yeast and is not suited to the kind of stuff you're brewing. It'll be far too sweet as it has quite a low attenuation.


----------



## brewgasm (4/2/19)

I reckon 34/70, second BRY-97 (the monster) tho so4 will do the job if you decide to use it


----------



## RobSnoo (4/2/19)

brewgasm said:


> I reckon 34/70, second BRY-97 (the monster) tho so4 will do the job if you decide to use it


I'll stick with the 34/70. I have a few ales coming up so I'll play with the other two then.


----------



## Brewer Tom (7/2/19)

These are great FWK's, got my second one of these underway now with S23, comes out fantastic, even better after a month, if you can resist that long.


----------



## RobSnoo (12/2/19)

I used 34/70. Pitched tonight at 25°C and put straight into my fridge set at 12°C.

Will report back after ferm, carb and 8 weeks lagering.....


----------



## RobSnoo (20/2/19)

5 days at 12°C and its on to day 3 at 19°C. Going to leave it one more day at 19 then cold crash it at 1°C tomorrow night for 3 days then bottle, carb up and lager for 8 weeks. It tastes amazing now omg. I'll definitely sample one after 2 weeks in the bottle tho


----------



## Paddy (21/2/19)

Got one of these ready to keg after crashing for the last couple of days, added a little 5g of hops to give it a hint of Becks hopefully it works its my first lager, used the SAFlager yeast. My last xpa got a longhair quote of "that's really good", which I read as code for you can buy more brewing toys


----------



## brewgasm (21/2/19)

I have Casey's ESB in the fermentor right now. Started on Saturday @18° with old faithful uso5. Bought the temperature up to 21° today. Will keg her up early next week and put his Amarillo ale on. I have done that one before and it was amazing! Going to dry hop with a little extra Amarillo this time.


----------



## raturay (22/2/19)

I did a Consequences Lager FWK about 2 years ago. Used Wyeast 2278 Czech Pils yeast. 4 weeks at 12 degrees. Cold crashed to 1. for 4 days. Kegged and lagered at 2 degrees for about six weeks. The only reason it was left on the yeast so long was that we went away for a couple of weeks but it did it no harm at all. Turned out a bloody good beer.


----------



## RobSnoo (22/2/19)

Mmm sounds perfect [emoji2].


----------



## RobSnoo (27/3/19)

4 weeks of lagering. Beautiful. Crystal clear. Smooth as silk.


----------

